# Feather Integral with a "Top Tang"



## BT11 (Aug 26, 2022)

245x53mm Integral "top tang" feather
A bit of an experiment in forging for me. Have wanted to make an integral with the tang exposed and sitting along the top of the handle for quite a while. And figured if I were to do it, then why not go all in with some feather dammy as well haha. 
The tang is approx 3.5mm thick and has been heirloom fit into a piece of Honduras Rosewood Burl. Would have been nice to get some feather poking up in the tang, but it would have involved splitting the tang when thick, some tricky forging, removing material and forging some more I think. 
The fixtures to secure the tang to the wood are hidden. Was it a pain in the arse? Kind of but I like the aesthetics of it...





1084/15n20 for the dammy.
Also has an S grind, and is a bit of a laser. 
Weight 212g


----------

